# Ever Trade Housework for Sex?



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Just curious, anyone on here every trade housework for sex? 

We do sometimes, wife doesn't have a lot of energy sometimes and things need to be done around the house. I will agree to clean, vacuum, sweep etc for some sex. Not the long drawn out, lots of foreplay sex, this is sex pretty much just for me, a quickie or handjob after the housework is done.


----------



## grizabella (May 8, 2011)

Whatever blows you skirt up as long as she is up with the game. If she's not it's
blackmail and very wrong.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

You may not know this, but your wife is pretty smart. You only think you are.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

No, I have never traded sex for something. That seems to commoditize it, and that diminishes it in my eyes.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, it's not blackmail or done mean spirited, it is kind of a game. She knows I want sex sometimes and she doesn't, so we do a little trade. It is all in fun. If I HAD to trade work for sex, then no I wouldn't like it either.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Shouldn't household duties be divided accordingly anyway?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Ugh. I can't think of anything worse, so no i wouldn't do it.

I have sex with my fiance because I love him, I like to make him feel good, he makes me feel good etc etc.

I wouldn't want to be with someone who if I was working full time and he was too, didn't do his fair share. I like being with responsible reasonable men.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

But I do housework already...oh wait you mean it the other way around. I have the higher drive so what on earth would I trade my husband for sex? Offer to change the oil in his car? Mow the lawn? LOL!!

Just kidding. To answer your question I don't like using sex as a bargaining tool. I want him to want me I shouldn't have to earn it through chores.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If I refinish the floors, I should be kneedeep in drunk nympho cheerleaders.


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

arkguy said:


> Oh, it's not blackmail or done mean spirited, it is kind of a game. She knows I want sex sometimes and she doesn't, so we do a little trade. It is all in fun. If I HAD to trade work for sex, then no I wouldn't like it either.


For me, this just seems...wrong. My idea of a good relationship would be this:

Your wife, knowing how often you need sex, should just DO those things for you because it is what you need from her.

You, knowing when your wife is going through one of her exhausted days, tell her to have a seat and relax, while you do things to make it easier on her.

Sadly, not many people have relationships like this. It is usually a one way deal with the high desire spouse doing anything, and everything they can to try to get what they need which only results in the low desire spouse getting what they need from the relationship. The high desire spouse usually only ends up with resentment.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with it. If it works then why not. It would seem that your wife doesn't understand how important sex is to you and to men in general. Some of you women may be surprised to hear this but sex for men is as important as affection is to women. 

I believe that if this gets your wife what she needs, she may soon realize that giving you more of what you need works to her benefit. This is what marriage is about, learning what it takes to get the best out of the relationship for both parties. I would be interested to know whether or not you are a very affectionate person. How much time do you and your wife spend with just the two of you? I would guess that if you learn to be more affectionate than you already are, have more fun together than you already do, spend more time alone together than you already do, your wife will not only want to give more sex but to also have those long, drawn out sessions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> If I refinish the floors, I should be kneedeep in drunk nympho cheerleaders.


Runs.........this is a classic........if it wasn't for you, I would never laugh !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

look if its fun its fun


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

I think it is very wrong and also would never agree to such a thing.

A prostitute is $180 for an hour, she would do a lot more things in bed, and probably don't need to work as long to pay the prostitute compared to how much housework this woman wants in return for sex!


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

No I don't. Hubby can always get sex from me anytime he wants coz it's fun


----------



## onepotatotwo (May 17, 2011)

Before our marriage went to hell, I used to occasionally give my H blowies in exchange for doing something...like if I wanted ice cream late at night, I'd offer a blowie in exchange for a pint of haagen daz. 
It was all in good fun though... ahhh those were the days...


----------

